# Hi guys I am new to saltwater tanks and need some help =)



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

So my little brother had some things happen to him and couldn't take care of his saltwater tank. It was at my parents house and I knew my parents couldn't handle it. So I just got a 55g saltwater tank kind of handed to me until my brother is able to take control of the tank again. I read a few things and talked to a local pet shop guy who knew alot about the saltwater fish, plants,etc. I got help from my girlfriends mother who knew alot about freshwater and brackish. We were able to move the tank 30 miles and get it going again with no deaths so far after 4 days. My problem is I don't know why my water started getting cloudy all of a sudden. I talk to the guy at the pet shop and he told me that the bacteria isn't breaking down the waste yet give it a few days. My question is when I moved the tank he had the temp at 77 or 78 and also had 3 bags of something in the buttom of the filter. The guy at the store told me to remove the bags that they would take things from the water that the tank needs. The bags were carbon and I can't remember the name of the other 2 bags but they were the same thing. I am just stuck on what to do. The plants were open and looked really well the first few days then today they are more closed up. I have some pics:

























































I know I have 2 tangs, goby, anemone, damsel, 2 brittle stars and 1 clam


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would say that its an algea bloom.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. The water has cleared up and the tank is looking pretty good. I do have another question  How do I know if I have enough water flow?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

On my 120gal I have a sump pump that pumps 1200gals/hr and 3 maxi-jet 1200 that pumps 295gal/hr. so I have 2085gal/hr of water flow in my tank. For your 55 I would go with something like 2 maxijet 1200 PH's


----------



## dustin323 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes it could be an algae bloom.

Water flow, a couple of powerheads like USMC said. On my 55g I have two Maxi-Jet 900s.

FYI- those are actually corals, not plants. In the third pic that is a ricordea mushroom on the left. On the last pic those brown buttons are palythoas & a few mushrooms.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

What about a skimmer? How much would I bennifit from the skimmer? Thanks again for the replys guys I think I was driving the guy at the local pet shop crazy.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Skimmer, immensely. Don't buy the first $100 piece of garbage that comes along. You'll just be $100 lighter. Think more along $200-$2,000 and just do it right the first time, ASM or Euroreef on a budget or H&S or Deltec if money is no object.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Did he give you any advice on how to take care of those corals? because they done look very healthy(Thats what it looks like from the picks) 
If its your decition i think you should take out those bio-balls and just put a skimmer in the sump.


----------



## dustin323 (Oct 10, 2006)

dave12678 said:


> What about a skimmer? How much would I bennifit from the skimmer? Thanks again for the replys guys I think I was driving the guy at the local pet shop crazy.


You would benefit a lot from a skimmer. Though as Caferacermike said don't buy the first cheap piece you see. The only cheap skimmer I can vouch for are the Coralife Super Skimmers. I think mine works absolutely great & there is a mod out there to do on it that makes the bubble production insane.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

trreherd said:


> Did he give you any advice on how to take care of those corals? because they done look very healthy(Thats what it looks like from the picks)
> If its your decition i think you should take out those bio-balls and just put a skimmer in the sump.


No I didn't get to ask him about the coral, I know they don't look that great but they do look better then they did. Whats the best way to get them looking better? Thanks again guys for all the help


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Dave as of yet we don't know how much flow (vurrent) your tank has, how much lighting and what spectrums, what your feeding schedule is. Those are all important questions before trying to decide what you are doing right or wrong and all advice would just be a guess.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

yes as far as corals go we need to knwo about your lighting a water flow. after that it is simply about keeping everything in your water as stable as you can. Your corals are a hardy type of coral but don't let that fool you corals are not as easy to maintain then just fish.

What is your lighting?
What are your water paramiters? (do you have water testing equipment)
What is the water temp how much does it change during the day?
How much water flow do you have?

Roger


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

Rogergolf66 said:


> What is your lighting?
> What are your water paramiters? (do you have water testing equipment)
> What is the water temp how much does it change during the day?
> How much water flow do you have?
> ...


I just put in a aqua clear 402 powerhead in tonight. The flow is way better then before. The temp problem is fixed and stays at 78 to 79 degrees. I have a PH, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate and Calcium. The only one I think we haven't done is Carbonate hardness, all the test came out fine. I don't know a lot about the lighting fixture but its called smatlight. I think it has 2 bulbs the tank is pretty bright when the light is on. Is there anything else you guys need? I did move a few rocks tonight to help with water flow. I almost think that my brother has tom much rock in there lol. I did put some janitors 4 crabs and 1 snail. I am just worried about the regular maintenance I need to do. Should I change out some of the water every few weeks? Also I am running out of room in the back of the tank. I want to add a skimmer but what about the cover? If I add a skimmer I will not have room for the top, I really don't now I have to modify the one I have now. Anyways you guys have been a huge help and I am really happy I was able to find this site


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I Think its an algea Bloom also. That Happened to me Before.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

WELL THAT IS GREAT NEWS. AS FAR AS HARDNESS I THINK THAT IS FRESHWATER TANKS ONLY. I DON'T THINK YOU CAN HAVE TO MUCH LIVE ROCK REMEMBER THE LIVE ROCK IS A LARGE PART OF YOUR FILTRATION SYSTEM. AS FAR AS REGULAR MAINT. YOU NEED TO PERFORM WATER CHANGES. THERE IS NO PERFECT FORMULA YOU NEED TO MONITOR YOU WATER QUALITY 10% A WEEK IS A GOOD BENCH MARK TO START. AS FAR AS A SKIMMER DO YOU MEAN A PROTEIN SKIMMER? THAT CAN GO IN THE SUMP IT DOESN'T HAVE TO HANG ON THE BACK OF THE TANK.

IF YOU NEED ANYTHING ELSE LET US KNOW THE GUYS HERE HAVE BEEN A BIG HELP TO ME TOO. THEY ARE GREAT!

HER IS HOW MUCH LIVE ROCK IS IN MY TANK


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

Your tank is so nice. How long have you had it setup? I have been looking through some of the members tanks on the forum. I moved some rock before I out in the power head to try and open the front up more to get my tank to look more like everyone elses. I was talking about a protien skimmer and you think it will fit inside my filter? They hang on the inside of your tank right? In the pictures I see some look like they do others don't. I will take some new pics to show you guys what I have done so far.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

tHE PROTEIN SKIMMER WON'T FIT IN YOUR FILTER BUT IT WILL FIT IN YOUR SUMP. THE HANG ON PROTEIN SKIMMERS CAN ALSO BE SET IN YOUR SUMP YOU DON'T HAVE TO HANG IT ON ANYTHING IT WILL SIT IN YOUR SUMP I WILL GO TANK A PIC FOR YOU SO YOU CAN SEE.

ROGER


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Roger what skimmer is that? looks to be doing a good job.
Dave when your bro was taking care of the tank were the corals thriving? Were they nice and colorful and puffed up?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't remember what kind that is I just went to look for the box and I couldn't find it. It was a lower end one, but It has worked fine for me. I have a have a euro-reef on my other tank that one is Awsome!!! I would recomend that one to anyone. here is a pic of that one.

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

You can have to much for the fact is that it eventually will fill up to the point of you wont have any more room. LOL But there is no basic pound per gallon as long as you dont go under the 1-1 1/2lbs/gal. But you will see many people who have a little bit, but if you asked they have other means of filtration on there tank.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

USMC

What other types of filtration do they have it they don't have anough live rock?

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

People around here that dont like live rock if not much use hang on the back or canister filters. I was tring to say dont skip on the live rock but worded it wrong. I have also seen some use very little live rock but has a sump with micro algea in it. Sorry for confusion


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Micro algee?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Your LFS store should have some its algea that you can put in your sump. It will compete and consume the nutrients before they get back to the main tank.http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=2401


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

I didn't get to see it to much but I know he doesn't have alot of coral and some looks like its dead or something lol. Here are a few updated pics from today sorry about the glare on a few, Can anyone tell me what that ting is inside the rock in the bucket pick? 




























too much lol 


















I love this clam he has a funky shell













































clam love


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am pretty happy how things have turned out so far. The tank over all is alot cleaner there are a few bad spots but are getting better. I would love to get some more red and green in the tank anyone have ideas on what?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

as far as adding some red and green we still need to know the wattage of your bulbs to know what corals you can not put in your tank if any. I am assuming you mean corals not fish.

Green seems to be easier to find then red at least in my area green is all over the place.


Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Flower anemone

Maxima clam.

You also have a giant elephant ear mushroom, green star polyps, brown button polyps (also known as paly's), numerous other mushrooms. Your maxima appears to have the beginnings of a tiny sarcophyton leather.


----------

